# Epically Honor :) a Journal



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Quick response, but I didnt explain enough in the opening paragraph.

Oh my dear Honor is comming along well. He is the clumsiest horse! I love how he refuses to look down when going over ground poles...no he has not gotten over that, for my horsie friends . Ive gotten permission to take him over a 1 ft jump. Im kinda nervous about it! I really dont know why! I might try lunging him over it first, to see how he takes it. and on the other hand, he is taking to Dressage quite well. He makes me so proud! 

EquestrianHollywood <3


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So I'm starting to canter him over jumps. I'm nervous about it, not going to lie. So tonight while riding I finally had the guts to do it after taking him over a ground pole several times. Hes very clumsy, and tripped several times of course. So as I was approaching the jump, within one stride of it, he drops the canter to a trot. I was so frustrated, but I just figure hes not ready yet. Ill keep working at it, making sure he goes over it safley 

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Just got back from riding Honor, and had a pretty good ride. Focused on mostly stamina. I'm trying to get 3 straight rounds at a pretty good paced canter right now. Doesn't seem like much, but it'll be a start. Hes so out of shape because I rode him everyday during the summer and now its only 3 times a week... until I own him in December. So hes holding steadily at two rounds. Sometimes like a quarter more, but its a good foundation. He started hopping around about somthing half way through, I don't know what could of spooked him though. No birds or cats or anything. I caught him staring at the mares a lot. Hes a ladies man, not gonna lie. I didn't jump today, because I wanted to work on some other stuff. Well thats it for today 

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

awww megan! we never didnt like you!!! we acually liked you best out of all the juniors to begin with! hahah but this is a cool journal


----------



## ivorygold1195

hahah he's a ladies may most deffff!!!! and are you doing canter clases this year?!?!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

lol thanx cara  and yes i am ))


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So on Wednesday I did it...I jumped the 6in at a canter. Im so proud of myself haha. He didnt even hit it! It may be just me but a jump feel s like a 5-beated canter. lol Maybe in a week or so we can bump it up to a foot  

Tomorrow is the big day. When the horse I have come to love and adore shall be mine. I bought his new halter today. Its red. hehe I guess thats all for now 

EquestrianHollywood...


----------



## ivorygold1195

woop woop good job jumping! and thats excieting about the canter classes! and you getting honor ofcourse!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

lol thanks cara  we'll have to ride together more often now!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So Honor is now my horse. I start smiling just thinking about it! I have such great friends that wrote a note on the board at my barn and posts on facebook and stuff. I almost started crying!! So its a new begining 

On to todays lesson... 
Today we did yoga on horseback, it was very interesting but relaxing. Im quite sore actually. It was bareback, so i got to use the squishy pad for my very sharp spined horse. Just walk trot stuff. Not too bad. But fun! LOL, I jumped him last night, and he kept hitting the bar with his hind legs. Hmm gotta work on that in the near future too I guess...

Equestrian Hollywood <3


----------



## ivorygold1195

we deff gotta ride!!! sorry if im annoying you cus i keep writing on this....


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

haha oh ur fine  its nice having someone comment on these posts!! and best it be someone i know!


----------



## ivorygold1195

okie dokie then ill keep commenting!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

hehe okay )


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Soo, today I rode him bareback. Oh yeah, not exactly comfortable. But i survived. I speant most of my time grooming him, he had not one imperfection on him when I left that barn..not one. lol Not really an eventful day, but a relaxing one. I won't be riding again until thursday...sigh.

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

hehe im sure him being spotless wont last to long!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

yeah, I know! and BTW I saw him pushing indian around a lil in the field and I was like WHATTTT????!!! whats going on here. .. hah random fact of the day


----------



## ivorygold1195

horrrayyyy!!! maybe he's moving upppp!!!!!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

I sure hope so  it would be nice to not have to deal with injuries before every show.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

I rode with my horsie friends xoSonnyLove (idk if i got that right...) horseluver2435 (im guessing on that one too...) Ivorygold1195 and nicole (whom doesnt have a horseforum). It was really fun!! We must do it more often  But anyway, lol, jj told me to start crossing the jump, like have it at a foot and cross it so its 6 inches. He didnt hit it once! I was so happy  I also had him in a really collected canter! It was like almost in place XD. Then he like freaked out, he did something hes never done before, he like kicked with his back legs and started bouncing on his front legs, cuz my mom squeaked a door and spooked him...i think. Oh silly boy  Well thats all for now

<3 Equestrianhollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

yeah you totally dominated those humps!


----------



## ivorygold1195

Jump!******* hahahahhahaha


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

HAHA omg, lol thanks!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Not much to say today. I rode for like 15 minutes but I got too cold, so i really didnt do much today  ahh riding tomorrow for sure tho!!

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Todays ride was quite epic. Honor bucked AND bolted on me for the first time..ever. oh and btw it was within pretty much a stride of eachother. Oh and getting off and free lunging him, trying to cool him off...worse idea. I gave him the signal to trot...he takes off at a dead run. I just dropped the whip completley and just let him run and canter... hoping he wouldn't turn on me. He didnt, he just eventually came to a stop and looked at me and started snorting really loudly. i grabbed a lead rope and cooled him down in hand. 

Epically indeed...

So until tomorrow...

Equestrianhollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

oh jeez! im sorry girl! but that happens


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Yeah, oh my dear bipolar horsie. lol one minute hes fine the next hes a spaz


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Argh, my darn cramping hand...Today while out at the barn, after yesterdays incident, I thought it would be smart to lunge him at the canter before doing it in saddle. So i hooked him up to the lunge line and after a long warm up I asked to canter. Of course he took off in the opposite and yanked on the lunge line. Oh and I did not let go. soo now half of my hand is tingly partially bruised and the rest red. hmm I think Ill have to talk to my instructor on how to handle this tomorrow. Till then...

Equestriahollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

p.s. i forgot to add the bucking and rearing part..yeah. okay adios.


----------



## ivorygold1195

heheh yeah letting go next time would be smart  lol jk!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Hah yeah lesson learned


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So lessons went great  Laura, my amazing instructor, gave me some great tips and solutions to his silly lil spasms. And if he ever charged at me. But at lessons, we did these drill routines and it was pretty awesome. hehe of course I have a dressage horse that is used to random bending and moving across the arena, but great. Then we worked on cantering a lil bit, and he didnt bolt or buck at all. I would say it was a great success 

EquestrianHOllywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

I took my bff out to the barn with me today  Honor was really good with her! He only spooked once, and she stayed on of course. She only did walk/trot. But I got on him and cantered, so he didnt get out of a work out!! It was really fun, not gonna lie!!. Till tomorrow...
EquestrianHollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

your drill routen was sooooo cool!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

i know!!! it was sooo funnn  did you gaited girlls do a drill routine?


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Ugg thee cold season. Gotta love michigan winter's...nott.. I haven't ridden since Tuesday, and prob won't until Monday. It's just too cold. I've been out almost everyday to visit, groom and give treats, then return him to his stall. I hate leaving like that, even though I know I'm going to come back. He also hates the horse in the stall next to him (he actually gets bucky in his stall) and the other is quite nippy so he cannot socialize. But like i said, I always return the next day. I may try to lunge him tomorrow. I don't know...Hmm, I really dont like this winter stuff. . . and it's not even officially here yet. Just Peachy... 

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Woo finally warm enough to ride!! Mostly worked on collection. I got one round of a collected, hind end powered, trot. Didn't canter much. He kept shying from nothing. I honestly don't know what is wrong with him latley. I think its the mares, hes quite the casanova. I love it. lol. I gave him a good grooming, and gave him his carrots. I love grooming him, hes such a sweet heart. He honestly doesn't like hugs though. But he still gives me them from time to time. I can't wait until summer gets here, I love bathing! I know wierd. .. well I shall end my ranting... 

EquestrianHollywood <3


----------



## ivorygold1195

i like bathing.... but ivy takes waaaay to long haha i cant wait for shows to start again.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

I know right!! lol


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

JUST when I thought my problems were over...

So tonight while riding with my friend Nicole I had a lil incident...We rode really light, just walk trot stuff. So at the very end I decided that I would canter a half a round, so we were doing fine, my hands were down trying to get him to have a headset. So in this moment of vunerability he crow hops. Nothing like hes done before, and by the end of it I was on his neck. Lovley. So I kept him moving (working trot/walk) as punishment and put him in his stall. our epic adventure continues tomorrow at lessons...

Equestrian Hollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So today was our last lesson of 2009. Now we are on Winter Break. But luckily my instructor had us canter, and of course he pulled his stunt. But she walked me through it, and we stuck too it. I kept him going and he did perfect. Im trying a new bit until show season, trying to get him to calm himself. This one has shanks. Havent used those before! And when I canter, my hands are practilly out in front of me directly!! hehe ohh Honor  well I guess until next time, yours truley

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

youve never used shanks?!?!? like allll the lesson bridles have them.....


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

lol ive never used shanks on Honor before. Like even when I used him in Sarahs lessons. Ive used them on other horses though...


----------



## horseluver2435

Same here- never used shanks on Rainy. She's wasn't too happy that she couldn't pull quite as hard.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

heheh sweeet success


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

YAY for shanks...i miss them...lol


----------



## ivorygold1195

ohhh gotcha!!!!! hahahah yes shanks are quite delightful!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So I lunged yesterday at the trot, and he was delightful  I didnt canter, hoping to end on a good note. Today I rode, only walk-trot. I'm only going to canter sparingly. He was very good, this training bit is getting him into a headset easier, until my legs strengthen up at least, or he just learns. well thats about it for today  I love my Honor. Christmas party tomorrow!! woo par-tay...I dont know what just got into me there.

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

hahah the party is gonna be so much freaking fun!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

omg i know...well i dont know since this is my first year. but yeah!! lol


----------



## ivorygold1195

it soooo fun! you will have a good time trust me!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So today while in school i made a list of songs that remind me of my horse Honor...so here they are...

-Open your eyes- daughtry
Because nobody honestly knows the pain he left behind, and we both have felt pain in our lives.

-Nutrocker- Trans-siberian orchestra (no lyrics but lovv it)
The beat of the song goes to his extended trot to trot beats.

-Aha!- Imogen Heap
Reminds me of his sway he does to keep himself occupied, and if he could sing thats the kind of song he would sing

-Teenagers- My Chemical Romance
Sometimes he is my lil dramatized emo horse, and we get through these things together. Only a few things scare him, and unruly people are one. 

-Beethovens Last- Trans-Siberian Orchestra(no lyrics again)
I just add my own pictures in my head to this song, and it just reminds me of him

-Invincible- Adelitas Way
He thinks hes unbeatable sometimes, he like to race the other horses sometimes and such.

-Knock You Down - Keri Hilson
He used to have low self esteem, and the prase "just get back up when it knocks you down" fits him well I think

-Heels over Head- Boys Like girls
He falls in love with the mares so fast, hes quite a casanova, so I think this fits him well

-Don't rain on my parade- GLEE cast
Oh My Gosh, this song pretty much explains his whole personality. Nuff said.

-Cowboy Casanova - Carrie Underwood...
CASANOVA....enough said.


----------



## ivorygold1195

awww these are cute!! i agree with tha Cowboy Casanova!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

yeah i know right!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Ahh not cantering for a while. Im seriously afraid of it, so I figured I would build my confidence up at the other gaits before I ventured to that again. . . or until we canter in lessons again. So I had a lovley relaxing walk trot ride today. I love bonding with him, although we already trust eachother with our lives!! hehe well until tomorrow!!
Equestrian Hollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

I realized if I did not start the "confidence regain" in cantering now, that I can just kiss my chances at cantering in competition good bye. So today I cantered, and it went well!! Of course I was riding with my hands as high as they go an streched out in front of me as far as possible, but a good start!  On to another epic adventure for tomorrow...

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

well thats good that you figured that out!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Ahh today, took a long warm up and a long cool down with a 5 minute work out period of intense extended troting. hehe with a headset of course. Then I decided to just have bonding time. ahh i love him soo much 

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

AND who told you to canter!?


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

haha ohh juliyana you did


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Two Day Update this time...

Yesterday: So I just went out to visit, brush his tail and bond. So when I put him back in his field (there are 4 total horses in his field, Indian, Bubba, Sonny and Honor) I left his halter on, thinking it would be easier for the evening feeder if he happened to run in the wrong direction. So he went and started eating. When Bubba, the Hackney pony (yeah hes a pony and Honor is a 15.3 thoroughbred.) came up and decided to start playing halter tag. Seeing that Bubba didn't have a halter on honor kind of ignored it at first, then Bubba started pulling on Honors blanket then back to the halter. Well honor had had enough so he started biting at Bubbas face. When bubba started getting more violent Honor started rearing and bucking and biting. Then he just walked to the corner and continued eating, like nothing happened. Then bubba started throwing his head like stallions do and charged Honor. Remember Honor is in a corner, so I was just praying that he didnt get tangled up in the fence. Which he didnt. Honor isn't exactly the type to mess with. Hes never gotten into a fight before, but he was a firey beast. lol but he never started it, just waited for Bubba to come after him. So this lil routine went on for about 10 minutes, then Indian came into the picture (indian is bubbas pasture pal, their owned by the same person and have been together for quite the long time...not to mention Indian is a draft cross...) indian started pushing on Honor for a bit, then gave up and both Indian and Bubba backed off...So Honor won his first fight.  with no injuries aquired.

Today:
So today I rode with my BFF Juliyana. While I was warming up I looked down and saw a small mouse in the dirt. Still alive. So I called Juliyana out to the arena to look at it thinking 1)shell freak out or 2) shell think its the most adorable thing alive. She loved this lil rodent!! and So did I!! It was sooo flipping cute. So we named it Fred, and she tried to capture it to show it to someone, so she put a helmet over it and the furry lil ball just ran out of it and ran away...we were very sad. but he will come back. lol our lil epic adventure!!!

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

hahah oh the fun af halter tag!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Just got back from the barn..obviously. Who ever knew that ground work was soo tiring?? I worked on squaring up and trying to get him to lift his head at the same time. It was a success. Ill try to post a pic on here in a few. lol so then I started lunging him, and finally got him to walk on a lunge liine!! yay, then I jumped him on the line at 6 inches and it was interesting. lol well merry christmas eve to all!! 

Equestrian Hollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

back leg epic fail : he wouldnt move it...


back leg being annoying againnn..oh well, we have time to work on it!


----------



## ivorygold1195

hahah squaring up is very dificult!! why are you trying to get his head up? jw


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

cara, because thoroughbreds are supposed to be shown with their heads up like that. I did my internet research. lol


----------



## ivorygold1195

really? i did not know that!! well coolio! hahahha i thought that was for arabs only.... well i feel foolish teehee! he looks good by the way!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

lol oh your fine. actually, thoroughbreds are just "refined" arabians and barbs. whatever that means. so they have the same rule for the head, just different for the legs.


----------



## ivorygold1195

yeeah i totally understand that now!! hahah


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

I rode yesterday  we just did walk work with a headset but we have to start somewhere. I personally love walking, its my favorite gait. Honor has a very unique walk, like bumpy wise, and I love it! Okay moving on...Soo today I get to clean my saddle, I'm personally very exited...dont ask why, I just am!! woo well until another day..

EquestrianHOllywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

I seriously could not live with a synthetic saddle. Leather cleaning is just soo fun! I learned a lot of things in the process too! like my saddle was made in England and saddle conditioner and soap smell stays in your nose for HOURS!! although it makes your hands very soft . I just put my ipod on the speaker (yeah i know it has a speaker on it , cuz its a touch , but it drains the battery) and went to town! It looks pretty now and I realized it has a redish tint to it, so it will look gorgeous on him. I also soaped up and conditioned his bridle. Neither are leaving the house until the day I take winter pictures. lol well until tomorrow 

Megan and Honor

^^^ Thought I would change it up a bit ^^^


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Seriously, this is killing me. I haven't been out to the barn in TWO DAYS!!! I neverr miss this much time, Honors going to be such a spaz. I couldn't go out because my truck is a two wheel drive and my dad had to go somewhere with the Z71. So we couldn't go . Then I have to go to my uncles funeral tomorrow, so I'm just going out to take some nice winter pics with my bootayful cleaned saddle. I'm going to miss my uncle soo much though, he was a big part of my life. . . 

M + H


----------



## ivorygold1195

awww megan its just two day! hahah. im sorry about you uncle


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Cara two days to me is likea year to the average human being. lol

Dear Journal...

Went out to the barn after the funeral was over. It was my first one ever and those things are depressing!! Well when I was out at the barn, I took some winter pictures in an outfit matching my Honors colors. He was just a sweetie for pictures... not hanging out this time!! lol Then when I went inside to ride, i got lost in my trot. lol my mom came out a while later and asked me if I was about to cool down. lol I then cantered a whole wall (im an overacheiver jkj lol) collected wise and cooled down. 

Megan+Honor <3


----------



## ivorygold1195

yeah i know what ya mean!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Today was a good time!! I took a friend out to the barn today, and it was her second trip out there. She has ridden horses before but they were quarter horses and I have to help her out with english. most importantly dressage seat. I got on him first to see how he would act and I almost couldn't let her get on him! Honor was being a spaz! He just wanted to runnnnn. But after a lot of collected troting and walking and circles I could let her get on him. It was really fun though!! I got out a ground pole and of course he took it like 3 feet. We obviously didnt canter and then just cooled him down. AA fun day indeed 

Megan und Honor

Mein leiblingspferd


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Now keeping an on paper log since January 1st 2010. lol Cuz im cool like that. Umm, I just visited with my boy today because it is wayyy below the riding temperature. Hes been quite the fighter latley, starting fights and biting and such. Also deciding to freak out everytime I go to take off his halter in his field. Gots to talk to laura (my instructor) about this lil problem. Before it gets out of hand of course. Well Now im off to eat some soup to defrost.

Yours Truley....

Megan und Honor


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Well, lunged today. He was pretty! Took him over a foot and he hesitated the first couple times then we quit. then worked on halter stuff and got all my questions answered.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Lunging is going GREAT! lol only do it every so often, but now were working on fixing that backfire! well until next timee....

Meg und Honor


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So were just taking it easy...until monday when lessons start up again. I thought I would take the time to describe my instructor. Shes the best person ever, its like she doubles as a friend and instructor of course. Shes been through everything, accident and event wise. She never has a negative thought nor does she say anything bad. Shes just awesome. BUt anyway...I went out and visited with my boooy today, gave him treats and brushed him down. I could never go a day with out seeing him.

Meg und Honor <3


----------



## ivorygold1195

Yay for Laura!!!! She's like a awesome big sister! <3 I cant wait for lessons!!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

I know!! me either!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal..

So I'm gonna go completley off subject to talk about my favorite show Bones...I just watched "the pain in the heart" and just about started bawling. My favorite character, Zack: a delicious nerd for whom Ive been crushiing on since the first episode I saw. was found to be the Gorgomons apprentice and killed someone. I honestly didnt think he had it in him, but when that stuff exploded on him and his hands were all bloody, I lost it. His adorable ness just cannot be nocked off the shows. Stupid books, setting the story line. Okay there is my paragraph of outrage. lol

Equestrian Hollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Soo havent updated in a while...

Went riding today. My boys getting better, just really spunky today. I put him on the lunge, and he went balistic. Not suprising at all, seeing he is thoroughbred, and it is winter with the pent up energy... so he just kept ending up with his butt facing me, then running into a bucking rampage, tugging on the rope in my hand with all his might. He eventually went back to sanity and I got on his back. While getting ready to canter, he started streching his head out (like he was in pain) and grunting and groaning. So i walked him a bit and thought i felt a limp in his fore quarters. So then my friend Shelby came out and checked him out to find he was just faking. so i got on him and cantered. lol I winn  anyway, doing well!!

Equestrian Hollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

heheh cheater!! trying to get out of work!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Well lets start at mondays lessons! ha almost a week ago. So we were doing some drill team stuff and I could tell Honor had a lot of energy, I just figured he was exited, since he always gets exited when I start doing dressage paterns, which isnt much different. So we went through the routine multiple times. My instructor told us all to pick up a canter after we were done...Can i hear a doomed? I asked him in a corner, and he went crazzzzy. All the bucks he had done before seemed like the most miniscule crowhops compared to this. I stayed on of course. and put him to work. Then my instructor had all the other girls canter right by him, while I was working him hardd. He did fine. Still a bit exited. After a while Laura (my instructor) had me canter him. He did great!! well theres my Monday lesson story 

Megan And Honorr


----------



## ivorygold1195

YEAAH! Laura said his feet would have been over my head!!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

I wouldn't doubt it!! He kicked up pretty high!


----------



## ivorygold1195

thats what she said! i heard it from the mares feild!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

hah there was noise involved?!


----------



## ivorygold1195

well i heard like a horse jumping and i knew you had honor and rainy in there and laura said pull him back so... i figured it out. hahah


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

hah okayy i gotcha! heheh


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So yesterday me and Horseluver2435 (I think thats what it is...) let our horses run around in the indoor together! At first I thought it was a bad idea, but it was perfectly fine! They clearly remembered eachother from being pasture mates previously. He knew where to stand, and where not to stand. hah it was Epic! They were having so much fun! and Honor got to play with a mare...and he was a gentleman! heh 

Megan und Honor


----------



## ivorygold1195

hahahah shelby said it was cute!!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

omg it was!!!


----------



## horseluver2435

It was adorkable. You could tell Honor wanted to get closer, but remembered not to.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Oh yeah, hah he enjoys not being bruised and in pain. heheh


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

I just thought I would put on here...

I GOT A BURGANDY HALTER THAT ACTUALLY FITS CORRECTLY!!!!

nuff said.


----------



## ivorygold1195

wow even writen in burgandy!


----------



## horseluver2435

Haha, nice Megan.  He looks so cute in it though- you definitely need to have a photoshoot so everyone can see him!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Oh trust me Shelby, its happening. Like today. teehee


----------



## horseluver2435

Yay!  I'll be waiting to see them!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Heres a few pics from my photoshoot todaY 


Body shot !


Head Shot....new halter


----------



## horseluver2435

So cute!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

hehe for the body one, i had to stand like a foot away from him, cuz hes mid-turn around. He was totally gonna run for the door. lol


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So my horse is now quite literally crazy. End of story..thee end. Yeah I love him to bits and wouldnt want any other horse. But he has come to love crow-hopping like its his favorite dance move. were trying a new close contact bit with him, and now I have limits of how many people I ride with. Which I dont have a problem with. And I love my instructor for being there with me, and walking me through it. She knows what im going through because shes worked with warmbloods most of her life. 
So were gonna wean him off the seinor feed (DUHHHHH hah yeah a 13 year old on seinor, just trying to fatten um up. and he is now fat and happy...too happy) and were gonna do some intense group training. Cuz my confidence is shot. I thought I would never say that, but it is. And my instructor knows. So to a better day tomorrow...

Megan and her Nut, Honor <3


----------



## ivorygold1195

Yeah at least Laura found out that it was the bridle so that should help alot! like Ivy had a bad bit once and it was baaad but once we switched it helped ALOT! so im sure you'll get better. and without the sr. feed he wont be as hyper.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Oh yeah, the weaning is happening asap. And it might take a bit to get him back to normal with the bridle, cuz hes used to having it hurt. But It will be fine


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Btw..for anyone who may be reading this that doesn't go to my barn. I would like to explain the fact that Honor is an off track thoroughbred. Then he was a posse horse. He was never taught actual riding skills, or had proper feed ever. He sees everything differently than I want him to, and he is extremly herd bound. Okay, just wanted to let everyone know...


----------



## ivorygold1195

Yeah it should help alot! And is really a good boy he just needs to be reminded :0) and your the absolute perfect person to do it.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Yeah I know hes a good boyy! I wouldnt trade him for the world. He just needs to calm down... oh and update...


HE BROKE HIS NEW HALTER...OMG IM SO UPSET...

end rant. lol


----------



## horseluver2435

Awh. Poopish. However did the dumb horse break his halter?


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Prob caught it on somthing, or playing halter tag. Its the clip i guess. Argh!! problem causer horse. lol


----------



## ivorygold1195

ahhhh! what a jerk!!!! Atleast it was only 5 dollars!


----------



## horseluver2435

Ahaha, yeah...dumb ponies.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

yeah...so i gotta go get a new halter. lol well at least we now know his size!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

SO im almost back on his back. Tomorrow im getting on for sure. I lunged him today and he was an ANGEL!! I was sooo happy  He only bucked twice and cantered like a champ! heh I put the bridle in his mouth and he didnt mind at all. I think this is going in a good direction...

Megan and Honor

Quote of the post: 'The worst part is, before it gets any better we're headed for a cliff. In the free fall I will realize, I'm better off when I hit the bottom..."


----------



## horseluver2435

That's great Megan!


----------



## ivorygold1195

YEha!!!! im soo excieted for you!! hahaha


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

hah im exited too!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So I lunged until he was tired...a total of an hour and a half of pure cantering / flip outs. He was sweaty and steamy. I slap the saddle and bridle on um and he seems to find more energy. So i got on him and sat for about 10 minutes. walked a quarter of the arena and stoped again. waited a bit then dismounted. I belived it was a small start. Baby steps...

Me and Honor...the nut


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Lessons went well. I was a nervous wreck and was singing trying to calm down. I had to lunge him before lessons and he was sweatin like a dog so he was finee. lol I think this is an improvement.

Me and Honor


----------



## horseluver2435

Lessons went exceptionally well, dear! You two did great!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

hehe thanx. it is a start, to getting back to normal!


----------



## horseluver2435

True.  But he did great!


----------



## ivorygold1195

Yeah i agree! you guys were sooo amazing!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

lol thanx. although im not going to lie, i was really a nervous wreck. If you couldnt tell. ha


----------



## ivorygold1195

Haha but thats understandable.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

I want it to be summer. I really do. I miss being able to canter freely without having to worry about a bolt or a buck. To actually try for a headset and feel confident in the saddle again! To be able to ride in the arena by myself without having to deal with some Honor sass . To possibly be able to do canter classes and dressage with a herd bound horse. To get the most collected canter ever while getting the adreniline rush of cantering on trails. To bathe!! oh to give my horse a bath, and to watch him joyfully roll out in the pasture, blanketless. To have my Honor back <3

...................................................................


----------



## horseluver2435

Oh, Megan. We're all getting the winter blues, aren't we?  We're also a bunch of saps, I think.  Don't worry, spring is just around the corner. I know it seems forever away, but if you just focus on getting what you can out of what you have, then you'll blink and it'll be here. Besides, we all need this period to whip our horses back into shape for show season. Be glad for that, at least. But I agree with the rest. To ride on trails again! Alas, you're getting the best of my dramatic side, I fear.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Heh oh yes  they do need this lil time to refocus themselves. I know, lol but just a few more months until may...


----------



## horseluver2435

Ah! Scary to think about! But exciting, too!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Yeah i know! Its like... ohh show season! Im so exited...oh wait i do have to start preping for that...OMG! lol


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So today at the barn I lunged, and he seemed fine...I had cantered him for about 20 minutes total and he hadn't bucked once or tried to drag me all over the place. So I figured the energy was getting out of his system from the grain. So i put his saddle on and tacked up. I got on and walked half the arena. He tenses up and starts backing. I didn't freak at all, just kinda sat there waiting for him to re-focus, then his front legs left the ground. All i could think was "great...here we go again..." So I let out a growl like yell and he calmed back down...So note to self, even if he seems calm..DO NOT stop lunging until he is completly worked...alright. lol

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal..

So today went well. I'm finally getting back into the groove of things. I realized, yes Honor is a thoroughbred. If he didn't have some spaz attacks everynow and then he wouldn't be very true to his breed. So anywho, I lunged for about a good half hour and rode for about 20 minutes because then other riders got there and I have limitations. lol So I went halter shopping and I bought a new black halter for Honor and it fits. Ill be taking some pictures eventually and Ill post them 

Megan and Honor


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

New Halter


----------



## horseluver2435

Oh my goodness! How cute!  I love the picture Megan, he's so adorable!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

He tried to eat the camera, lol


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

I believe ive had somewhat of an awakening with all the time Ive had to think. As everyone that reads this and knows me personally knows, My confidence is shot to peices and I would give anything to ride another horse besides my own. But no, thats now how things are going to work, because that would mean giving up on everything Ive put into Honor and losing my best friend. So I believe ive come up with an idea...

Yes I am slowly getting back into the groove of things, but this is taking too long and I feel my mind is controling my emotions. If that makes any sense...So this may take a while, but I'm going to give it a try. I'm going to try to forget that anything ever happened. That Honor is the horse that I knew in the summer, fall and early winter, and continue (start over) all the training I have done. Yes this means I may have to put off dressage for yet another year, and canter classes also. But its something I can live with. Honor was in not-so-good condition last year for show season, so Im going to consider that a "practice year" or something along the lines of that. I'm going to take this season seriously (I always have, just now I have to refocus) and figure out what we can really do as a team. I'm going to stick to my Walk/Trot Eq. and Pleasure classes. And Halter of course. Heck, maybe a showmanship class or two, I can train him for that.

Okay, any opinions about this idea of mine? Good? Bad?

Equestrian Hollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

Aw! Don't give up! Because you are the one who got him where he is now and it would be stupid to just quit now. You are a FANTASTIC rider and i know if you put your mind to it you can get him back to the way he was. He is already starting to improve! By summer or at least the end of summer he will be better. I have faith in you! I know you can turn him around! You fixed him when he can here the first time and now you can fix this little kink!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Aww thanx cara  and there isnt any way I would give up on him. I look at it as a better training opp. ha I know more now than I did before and now I can refine him a bit. I just hear all the horror ottb stories that sound just like Honor, but hes not a nightmare or anything. hes actually what I wanted in a horse. Just gotta get back in the game.


----------



## ivorygold1195

Yeah you two are a great pair. and he's slowly but surely getting better!


----------



## horseluver2435

Aw, Megan. Don't give up. Maybe don't do canter classes this year, but you can always do dressage still. Even if it's just one class. And if you ever want to try to ride Rainy, I'm all for it.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Im def not doing canter classes this year, and If I do dressage, it will prob be later on in the season. Heh and I may like to try that shelby


----------



## horseluver2435

Seriously, anytime you're sick of Honor, just let me know and we can meet out at the barn. She's got a great canter on her, and it's really smooth and fun. Though it's a tad fast. But still fun.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Thank You Shelby  Maybe once the weather gets nice and Honors a bit controllable. We can switch up too! I can't remember if you have ever cantered him before?


----------



## horseluver2435

Nope, never.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Its happening once hes sane!!! Everyone just seems to like to ride him because of that one gait...hah not nearly as fast as rainys tho


----------



## horseluver2435

Yeah, Rainy's is beyond fast at first, but once she's warmed up it's okay.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Yes, but I do love her canter. It looks fun!!


----------



## horseluver2435

It is, for the most part. Lol. But we're off cantering for a while as well- trying to get more on the bit and working on impulsion and flexion- all dressage stuff.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Yesss im not the only one anymore  lol and I am really exited that your getting into dressage now!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Had a great ride today  I watched lessons in which was the first theve put Honor in in a while and put a very experienced rider on him, just in case. He did everything with ease and even jumped a 6in caviletti. Something I havent done since the night i bought him.. Then I got on him, more confident in seeing the lesson and he was perfect. Well any bystander may have seen me as a slacker and not doing anything but I was on him and relaxed. Which is great for me. I did some trotting work while Sarah (a trainer at the barn) watched. He did great! I got off and she showed me how to properly set him up for halter also. I helped her with the horses and such afterwards. I love the great positive support that radiates from the barn 

MEgan and Honorr


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

ITS 8INCHs! hahaha. but i am so glad you are more comfertable. You both are great together.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

OMG HOW COULD I FORGET!!!! aha, and thank you juliyana


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So I went out to the barn today to do some chores. My friends (horseluver2435 and xoSonnylove1234) were riding today so I took thousands of pix of them. lol Then I lunged...I lunged Honor over a foot several times! and he never knocked it down onces or nicked it! I was so happy! Then I got on and had the best ride ever, he was so calm, only tensing up once by a door. Ahh such a great day 

Me and Honor!!


----------



## ivorygold1195

Aw that's awesome Megan I'm glad!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Thanxx...Eep Im soo happy! Lessons may still be a challenge, but im slowly getting there. Btw I have new vids up on YouTube!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Ahh the snow. One day its nearly 40 degrees, the next we have 4 inches of snow on the ground. The glory of Michigan winters  So anywho, I haven't had the chance to ride since Saturday,and I'm missingit. We got a tonn of snnow so I don't know about lessons tonight. But if we do, Ill be sure to post about it. Took some amazing pictures of my Cream labrador Dolly today, random yes, wrong forum yes. hah I need to take her out to the barn sometime and see about getting some pix of her and Honor together...safely. Well until another day,
MegaTron and Honor

YouTube me! : EquestrianRulz


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So I rode for over an hour and a half today with my friend Nicole. It was awesome! I thought it has been the most successful ride since my confidence crash. There was a patch of snow by the closed door in the back out to trails, that Honor kept spooking at. The worst was on the lunge. I swear he bolted sideways. But nothing too bad. Before we had some problems with his bridle fitting. It was odd, since its my bridle and I had just used it on Saturday. I ended up taking the browband and noseband off, then it fit. But we just did some walking and very little trotting, but I have privates starting soon, so those will help out. Well until another day!!

MeGaTrOn and HoNoR <3


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

^ your getting private lessons? are you still coming mondays?


----------



## ivorygold1195

Yeah! he looked like such a good boy! i was proud haha


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

hhah, juliyana yeah I am, Im just taking privates to build up my confidence a lil bit faster. hah cara!! Good


----------



## ivorygold1195

I was about to say if your not coming on Mondays i"ll cry!!! especially because you don't have texting!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

AHHHHHHHH! <<<that was me screaming with joy. Had the best private lesson. I havent been this happy so long. I'm so happy I have my boy and my confidence back!! He was such a doll! He had a headset the whole time and it was natural. My instructor Laura is the best person to have as an instructor and a friend standing by my side. I'm finally back in the groove and getting ready for 2010 show season!!!

MegaLynn and Honor


----------



## ivorygold1195

woop woooop!!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Now that riding by myself is back to normal. I am a very happy camper  I rode today for abot 40 mins and it was great! Mostly troting and such, and wasn't even phased by the screaming mini-pony. Or was it poco...idk...anywho. We did figure eights and serpentenes. Can't wait for lessons monday!!

A Certain Team


----------



## ivorygold1195

Aw!! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

aww thanx cara


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Had the GREATEST ride today. I lunged before, lunged him over a foot multiple times and we tried a grid, but he wouldnt do it. Its okay though, I don't want him to be a super jumper anyway, just getting him excercize. Then I got on and started riding. I was feeling really confident today. And as I was having thoughts my friends put their two MARES in crossties. as stated before Honor has problems with mares. Like lovey dovey problems...anywho. Another mare started screaming outside also. So I decided in the corner I was going to canter. I did and he was completley awesome! It was great to canter again, gahh! Im so happy right now and proud of my boy!

Megan and my dearest Honor <3


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So just had the best lesson ever I found out the show schedrule and in the first one Im doing english w/t eq and pl, fine horse halter, showmanship and...wait for it...WESTERN!! Im so exited, Ive always wanted to try it!! Then we cantered in lessons and Honor was great!!!

Me and My Thoroughbred


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

Western buddy! )))


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Oh yeahhhh! EquestrianHollywood and xoSonnyLove1234 WESTERN BUDDIES


----------



## ivorygold1195

whoop whoop!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Rode today, and it was GREAT! Its what I need, I love my dear Honor and hes the one boy I can trust everything and is a great shoulder to cry on when I need it....even with his new "miricle collar" accessory . Anywho, worked on showmanship and cantering today  it was epic!! Until another day1
Me and a certain OTTB


----------



## ivorygold1195

horrray!! i"m glad  yay for showmanship! i did it with poco :}


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Had a great privat lesson today  Worked on the basics again. I completley forgot to ask my instructor if it was okay to jump 6-8in on Sunday. I figure it will be okay, but I'm defenatly going to wait for her opinion before I go for a foot.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...
So I'm back, confidence wise at least. Oh yeah and that only means when I'm riding alone. Hmm dressage may be an easy class to try this year...anywho. I'm still working on my group confidence, as it may sound silly, I am not always comfortable riding with certain other people and thier horses. Its not their horses that scare me, its the way they force and act with thier horses that does. But meh, its good practice for the warm-up ring at shows. I get to be one of those silly lungers this year  Kinda exited, shouldnt have a problem because I always lunge him on a shorter line than most. Hes having problems picking up his pivot, I do it slow, and he still moves it at 90 degrees everytime. I'm taking it as slow as possible with him so maybe he will grasp the concept quicker...anywho. Couldn't make it out to the barn today because of church and my mom and I made tacos (random, yes I know). But we have our last group lesson for a while tomorrow and the first one back is my darlings birthday. My dear Honor is going to be 14. When we first met, he was 12 and a half  Hes growing up so fast **sniff sniff**. I hope everyone has a great day!! 
the Duo


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So had a great lesson today!! ITs the last group lesson were going to have for a while and when we get back I believe its going to be hi ho show stuff! Well we do that all the time but anywho. I really felt amazingly confident on him tonight, More confident then I did before he had his lil teenage rebelion phase . The back door was even open. The BIG. SCARY. BAD. DOOR!!! He didn't spook once. I don't have school tomorrow so I'll be out there doing some cram coursing for myself. Everything should be pretty calm out there too....
Us.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...
Rode today with out lunging first!!! Honor was tired after my warm up, so I may have to talk to my instructor about putting him on maybe a handful of grain. Although we still worked on ground poles and cantering. He was an angel, as he was before everything happened. Took some pictures and videos, may post a few up here ina while.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

AHH my dear Honor is doing well. I haven't been lunging before I ride for the most part. Hes become lethargic though, so were putting him back on some grain. I couldn't get him to canter one wall and my hands were at the buckle so I assumed something was wrong with his energy level, because he just loves to run so much. But he will be back to normal. We have a 3 week period comming up where we wont be able to ride for the most part because they are re doing the tack room roof out at the barn. So Ill be doing some lunge line work. And checking him over on a daily basis. Private lesson tomorrow so next update will definanatley be about that.

A team to be wreckoned with...


----------



## ivorygold1195

Whooop Whoop!! He is being so good!! why cant you ride??


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

i dont want him to spook when they are working on the roof. . . when ever they start working on it. ..


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Home from my private lesson  I love my instructor because shes such a great influence and confidence boost. Anywho, we worked on misc. stuff and cantering. Also learned that I have to smack his bootay to get him to canter consistantly...which im not to fond of although hes not going to do anything. Its just difficult on a bouncy horse  My dear friend Juliyana had a lesson after me and was working on jumping. She scared the living daylights out of me by falling off! I almost started bawling my eyes out! She got right back up and got back on and jumped twice more! I was so proud of her for doing it. She handled him so well and shell get back in the game quite quickly and be whipping some major butay. Watch your backs kids shes a ninja... 
MegaTron and Honor


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Pix from the weekend...^^^


----------



## ivorygold1195

well they are gonna be done everyday by like 5.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

I dont believe so anymore. I belive Laura said their gonna work as long as they can because their starting later than planned.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Well now that the grain is getting back in Honors system we can get down to business...not much to work on though. But I worked on cantering today, and you know how a horse has a good and a bad direction? Well his have switched since the incident. He was a mess in his usually good direction. Breaking gait, speeding off at the trot, most uncomfortable canter ever. But switch directions, to his normally bad direction...WHOA perfect horse. It was picky-upy and flowy and consistant. Humm.. sehr interessant!! 
MegaTron and Honor


----------



## ivorygold1195

No im pretty sure they have to because people have to do chores. ya know?

HAhaha he would switch his good direction!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

Haha. thanks megan.I shall kick some butay. Anyway, you 2 did have a grand ride today!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Cara : Its not like we can't go out during it. We can still ride (depending on what they are doing) and do chores. Their only working on the hay/tack barn ya know. And their starting late and they want it done before the next session starts, my dad talked to Laura about it. 

Juliyana : Aww thanx  teehee WESTERN BUDDIES


----------



## ivorygold1195

Oh ok. I just thought they had to be gone by a certain time so horses would step on anything while horses were going in ot eat. but ok!! hahah


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So I went out today just to visit Honor. Mind you he shares a field with 3 ginormous tennessee walking horses, Pusher, Zephyr and Wiseman. So I went out and gave him his carrots and began to walk away. Pusher like full on attacks Honor with me standing like 3 feet away. So I figured, alright best bet would be to stick to the fence til I get to the gate. Well Pusher was feeling frisky and then charged wiseman, whom I was just passing. Pusher starts comming at me and I yell and start flailing my arms to make him stop. He may be big, but he doesn't scare me. So I continued and got out of the field. Ahh gotta love pasture drama


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Ate dirt today, heres the story.

So after my warm up and one round canter in each direction, I decided to set up a 6-8 inch caviletti (sp?). So after setting it up and putting Honors splints on, I re-mounted. I started walking and bumped him up to a trot. Well as I came to one of the far corners near a door that leads out to trails, one of the girls doing feeding that night runs in front of it with the hose in the air. Ut Oh...Well Honor nomally doesn't spook at these things so I wasn't expecting him to this time. He completley freaked out, crowhopping twice and spining himself around. Of course I fell off, I don't believe anyone could have ridden that monstrosity. So of course I don't remember anything of the fall, but my mom was luckily in the arena. When I came to (I wasn't knocked out, just went into shock, as I always do) I opened my eyes to the back side of a hoof in my face, quite literally one or less inches from my face. Of course my mom grabbed Honor and made sure he didn't so much as breathe backwards because that would have been bad. I got back up and brushed the dirt of my shirt. Then re mounted and jumped. The one question I ask myself is, why am I not afraid when I fall off, but when I stay on I go into panic mode. Its wierd. Well I'll be back out there tomorrow.
MegaTron and her mighty steed


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

THANKS FOR TELLING ME MEGAN!!!! Goodness. lol. Well im glad your ok, and claps for getting back on. Way to kick some butayy.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Juliyana, lol I forgot to! We can't just fall off one at a time in a week out there! hah its wierd. But thank you girll


----------



## ivorygold1195

Push and Wiseman would! good job getting back on!! Dang! hahha


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Home from my first western lesson . It went great! Id like to prove that OTTB'S CAN do western and jog just like anyother horse. Honor did great, still in basic training but it went a lot better than I thought it would. I asked my instructor if it was a fail and I should give up on western, and she said def not! So we are good to train now 

EquestrianHollywoooooood


----------



## ivorygold1195

whoopwhoop!! of course your OTTB CAN! He is honor!!!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

Had a great time at the barn today!!! I helped the vet give shots and draw blood and it was interesting how the horses reacted to it. Honor was an angel about it. But some of the other horses kinda rebelled ALOT! I only did three horses by myself but it was really cool. No riding for me until monday though!! 

Megatron and Honorr


----------



## horseluver2435

How did Rainy do?


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

She did really good!! She was one of a couple that didn't fight back.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

So I hung out with my friend Makenzie today . It was really fun! She has clydesdales so I got to ride one, and I will never be afraid of getting on Honor again, lemme tell ya. lol Sam was a gentle giant though, very antsy all the same. She got on him and showed me his canter and gallop, and they are a perfect team! I just walked him up and down the street, he was hugeeee!. Then we got out her mini and went for a walk. But it was a very fun time! Prob riding tomorrow for suree  let the western training begin!

Megatron and Honorr


----------



## horseluver2435

Haha, that's good.  She usually isn't much of a fighter, until a saddle is on her back, or a bit is in her mouth...
lol. And sounds like fun! I need to see this Clydesdale of hers pronto!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Yeah, rhett and dealer were...lets just say they both ended up with a chain and a twitch by the end of it. and yes you do, hes so freaking huge but so calm!


----------



## ivorygold1195

Rhett and Dealer.... why am I not surprised?.....


----------



## horseluver2435

I know, right? Those dorks...


----------



## ivorygold1195

I know! they have always been that way!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journall....

Finally went out to ride today. Was walking out to the pasture with my mom, per usual. I was scaning the field and started panicing. Where the heck is Honor! So at this point I am up to the gate, and still cant see him. I was yelling his name, like he actually responds to it -_-. Then I noticed a brown lump on the ground, yup that would be Honor lying down. So I started yelling, because him laying down freaks me out, because he never lays down. So at this point I am at the half wall in the middle of the field and he looks up at me with that "dude, you disturbed my nap so go away." look. So he got up and didn't shake and just continued to give me that look. So I went and got him and he was drenched with sweat of course and very warm. Great. So I walked him up to the gate and listened to his stomach...nothing. Hes puffing at this point, and the word colic is registering in my head. Of course I know nothing about the symptoms of it, he was definatley acting out of character though. So I walked him to the crossties and hooked him up. Then a loud gurgling noise came from his stomach and I still was curious. So I took him in the outdoor and troted him a couple rounds and he seemed fine. So I saddled him up and got to work on some serpentines and laziness. hah But I would say today was definatley interesting. 

MegaTron and HoNoR


----------



## ivorygold1195

I see him laying down all the time. hahahah he was prolly laying down because he was running with all the other boy...wich could also be sweety. silly boy. and incase you didnt know. colic would be roling and getting up and he would have wanted to walk with you. just for future referance.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal..

Wow havent updated this in a while. Well lemme see. Been working on all our classes for show. Bought a new show bridle, a courbette. Love it. Umm, Honors back on grain, and enjoying it. Also enjoying having Pusher push him around a lot. Honor has been a lil frisky during my spring break week, but I love this level of frisky ness. lol I think thats it for now!!

EquestrianHollywood


----------



## ivorygold1195

What is a courbette? haha


----------



## ivorygold1195

OHHH! I know what it is!! ahah I googled


----------



## horseluver2435

Nice job Cara.  I can't wait to see it Megs!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

hah ohh cara  tis okay, we still love you. And yes I am bringing it to ride in lessons monday. The reins still need breaking in. Ugg.


----------



## horseluver2435

Yeah, new leather sucks.


----------



## ivorygold1195

Don't judge me!! hahah I'm excited to see it also though  And indeed new leather is sucky!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Lol, well the bridle itself has been used once in a show. Idk about the reins. I got it down at tack house treasures. So 'like' new leather is a pain in thee rump.


----------



## ivorygold1195

got it!  hahah


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal...

A lot of epic stuff has happened in the last...while. Recently Honor got a stomach ache...heres the story...

So last Saturday I hooked Honor up to a lead rope with a chain and went on a trail walk (like every saturday...) about halfway back Honor rears up and starts acting silly. So I decided to stick to the first half of the trails. As we were going around Honor spooked big time and I looked back to see what he spooked at. It was either a cyote or a wild dog. Either or, I didn't want anything to go down so I went back to the barn and he was cool as a cucumber. Well I hooked him up to a lungeling and he went balistic. He hasnt been this crazy since the seinor grain saga. He would buck, rear, bolt, tug and so on. Then would face me, which is a no no. So I would shake the lungeline at him and he would move again. Well about a half hour into this rampage he started kicking at his stomach...like big time. I walked him around a few rounds and then he was fine so I sent him out to trot a wee bit more without the sass he was giving me and he would just stop, kick at his stomach and walk towards me. I figured I would give his belly a listen (which meant nothin at the time, because I had no clue what to look for) I cooled him down by walking and stuck him in crossties, gave him a good rub down and put him back out in his field. I watched him for a while and he went right to the water tank and never rolled. So that Sunday I talked to my instructor about it and she said he may have a stomach ache from the grass and he will be back to normal in a few days. Well Monday at lessons she got a good look at him and he looked like he just didnt feel good. So on Wednesday I realized that there was something way wrong that didnt involve the grass. There are three other horses in that same field with no signs of anything. So I was driving home and was going to call the other instructor that is out there more often to ask her if there are any possibilites that could be wrong with him. As I was getting out of the truck I had a missed call from her...coincidence! And she wanted to talk about Honor. She said that she wanted to take him off any thing man-made and see if it is agrivating his stomach. So I didn't ride that Thursday but that Friday, It was like a switch flipped! He was better and mostly back to normal. I got talking to the instructor and she said he may have an ulcer and they are very common among thoroughbreds. So now I am looking for some organic alternatives so if you read this and know of any, please post them!! Anything for stomach health or a shiny coat would be great. But whew, cookies to anyone who just read that.


----------



## ivorygold1195

Horray he is feeling better!!  im glad


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Well not completley better, but getting there!! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So talked to my instructor today and found out that it is mostlikely not one ulcer but more than one. I am no where near a expert on the subject so I am learning as I go here. She also said that he could be uber stressed which flares them. Also adding a just like his mom to the end of the sentence. hehe Oh how I love Laura for things like this. We are more like eachother than I originally thought! So were going to be working on that whole stress management thing for both him and me as a team. I am looking forward to it!


----------



## ivorygold1195

Well yes that is what I meant ahah. But he is getting there! And yes you too are very similar  but thats a good thing <3


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Well lemme see here, what is there to catch up on...

Well 1st show went extremely well. We got a 3rd in halter, 4th in showmanship, 2nd in English and 1st in western. Biggest shock everr!! Were doing canter classes in July (FINALLY!!!) and now were working toward jumping classes by first show next year.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Dear Journal for Which I Almost Never Post To Anymore...

Well I just give a quick rundown of all that has happened in horsie world in the recent...months. Well Honors on some new grain that has no starch and stuff thus no heat  and he seems to love the stuff too, which is a plus. Our western jog is pretty amazing if I must say so myself, seeming we couldn't sit the trot just a month ago with out wincing in how much effort I had to put into making it 'look' comfortable. Oh and golly gee, we only have one more show where we can show western. Well were sticking to walk trot until next year and THEN we will be intermediate level for one year...then seinor here I come. I feel so old . Were jumping 1'6'' now. Somedays well somedays ...not so. But then again, when he hits it, it really doesn't feel any different. He just floats along. Were going to try dressage in August (hopefully). Just intro, nothin big. Just so I can do the pattern I have had memorized before they go and change it next year. 

Oooh!! I have taken Honor out on trails...BY HIMSELF! Which is close to a miricle with his herd-boundness. Although me and a friend of mine were in the back and a guy decided to turn on his chainsaw as soon as we were in front of him....no comment. 

Well I think thats all Ive got for now with Honor... 

Megannn and Honnnor <3


----------



## horseluver2435

Wait, I thought you were doing canter classes for the next 2 shows?


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

We were going to, but I just decided that I am not ready for them. Like, I know he would do just fine but I just figured Ill give him the winter to prepare for them and then just do them next year. English and Western then.


----------



## horseluver2435

oh. ok.  still doing dressage?


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

...wow I havent been on here in forever...but yeah Shelbs I iz doin Dressage...and now that I'm practicing it again, I nearly forgot how much I love it!! 

Okie Dokey well new Honor update. After everything we worked our butts off doing (aka finally having the guts to jump on his back (were up to 1'9'' now! plus I can't do any higher than that in saddle until my instructor helps me out a bit...which I'm fine with)) We are now at a screeching halt due to my horses ability to be injured. But I love just going out and cleaning up his wounds...yep theres more than one. Well heres the story...

One lesson day I went out to get my horse, Honor, out of the field. I noticed he was walking slow and waited to get him in crossties to check him out. I walked over to the grooming buckets to start to clean him up (I don't let him get very dirty so no hard work there lol) and my other instructor Sarah (because Laura is extreeeemly pregnant and still doesn't wanna give up anything but is being pretty much forced to...gotta love Laura:]) saw an injury to his left hind hoof. It cut through both the hoof and the cornet band and the hoof was sheared upwards. I didn't ride him for days after this clearly because he was limping really bad. I felt so bad for him...but thats what he gets for getting all four legs caught in a gate...yes a gate. So a few weeks later (last week) I figured he was getting a lil stircrazy, so I let him loose in the indoor arena. He went nuts! He was running around, bugleing (sp?) and flagging! I was so proud of him! I don't know why! But he was enjoying himself for the first time since the day before that injury. So when he finally calmed down and started sniffing around I pulled him up in crossties to give him a rag bath (he cannot be hooked up outside anymore because he has broken too many things..) and I cleaned up his old wound on the back leg and happened to look over at his other hind leg....THAT hoof was covered in blood! But he wasn't lame or anything on it! So I cleaned up both hind hooves and put some wonder dust on him and stuck him back out in his field. I didn't ride him for two more days due to this...because his back was minorly tender too. 

But now (thank heavens) all of these injurys are healing well! My trainer said that if he didn't have an owner like me taking care of these things like I am, that some bad infections may be setting in. But they are not! So were all good in that aspect. 

Were working on Dressage at the moment, and as soon as August 23 rolls around (my 16th birthday, plus the first day Im going to be riding after the last show of the season) we can be slowly getting back into jumping! I'm probably going to start him out at 1'3'' and see how he does with it. I don't think anything will happen; I honestly think he misses jumping! 

Well thats all for now! Quite epic if I say so myself. But just another month in the Megan and Honor chronicals 

~Like Horse, Like Rider~


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Wow, I almost nearly forgot about this thread :O But not much has honestly happened in the time that has passed. Well except for the gap in between showseasons is comming to an end. We ARE competing in Intermediate classes this season. All season! I honestly think I am a lot more ready now than I thought I was last summer. And thank heavens Intermediate division is small where I am showing at! Then I get to move up to the giant division of Seinor next year. Yeah not looking forward to that one  But this season we are doing it all. Were doing Hunt Seat, Western, Hunter Hack and obviously Showmanship (Fitting and Showing) and Halter. Honor is in much better shape than he was in last summer, and I'm pretty confident going into this season. Our first show is a non-show clothes show, which I'm slightly nervous for because it is also double points for our year end high point award! This is also a first for us as a team. But were finally ready for it, and thats all that matters! 

I also got a new saddle in the process of this lovley Michigan winter! I had to sell my Shire Dressage saddle  (It nearly killed me inside) and I bought an All-Purpose Wintec. Buuuut I'm buying a super nice leather girth, so I don't feel AS bad about giving up my pretty leather saddle.

So, now we move on in our little adventure. I like to look at as going into a new battle! Who knows where this season will take us 

~Nothing Can Bring Us Down~


----------



## ivorygold1195

I thought Laura had said you and Shelby aren't doing highpoint...
And you're doing hunter hack??


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Im aiming for Hack towards the end of the season...and last time I checked I was doing High Point. I guess I'm the last person to find everything out? Peachy.


----------



## ivorygold1195

Hahah I could be wrong that's just what I thought I heard. But I'm sure you'll be able to do hack by the end of the season


----------



## horseluver2435

Laura told me only Julianne, Juliyana and Emilie were doing high point. Maybe that's changed, but yeah.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Whoa! Where has time gone?!?! Well since last update I have found out that I am in Seinor classes instead of Intermediate which is just an age division change. And I get to compete with all my fairground 'buddies' this year. Oh joy. But all is going well! I think we have around a month until the first show (May 7th). Excited? Check yes! Ready? Check yes!! 

Next update with results from first show!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Well our first show = complete! And Survived! I would say Honor and I did great for our first cantering show! In our first Hunt class he 'crowhopped' on me and ripped my hand open because I had a death grip on the reins. But in every class he was sprinting like it was the kentucky Derby. Oh how many people in each of my classes must have been dreading my thoroughbred. But I'm proud of him  I would have to say our western classes were much better than our hunt classes, but that could just be because I was more relaxed and was having too much fun out there. I thought it was hilarious that all he wanted to do was race the other horses while still having a pretty good headset. Yeah I know, that seems like a bad thing, but I had complete control of him the entire time and he wasn't being dangerous or anything. He was just one very confused ex-racehorse. Next show is May 21  Lets hope for an even better show!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Well my second show is this Saturday and it's one of the bigger (if not the biggest) of the season. I'm super happy that we get to finally wear our uniforms, as I feel 10x more confident when I get to wear my uniform. Wierd right? And I get to bathe and braid him, which also preoccupies my brain the night before. Honor and I are going to be in at least 7 classes, and its going to be a long day! But oh well, we're just going to have a blast


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Okay, well show #4 is complete. Show season has been going pretty good for Honor and I. We are done with the western chapter for a bit as we are picking up jumping. Yes, its official, we are finally going to compete in a jumping class. I'm so pumped and I think my horse is a bit happier too. And my trainer definatley is! Honors weight is finally at 'amazing' status. We're just working on muscles now. We actually placed in halter at the last show  and beat someone. And we did pretty amazing in trail, but a bunch of western pleasure horses placed. Oh well, it was fun anyway! Well we have 3 shows left to go. Wish us luck


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Show season 2011 = Complete! And I couldn't have asked for a more perfect ending! We had done jumping twice before this last show and Honor was refusing every jump! But I got him over them this past weekend and got a 5th  We also placed 5th in halter and that wasn't last place! Eep! So happy! We also got a 6th in pleasure, a Honorable mention (teehee) in Equitation and a 5th in Showmanship! So that season ended awesome-ly! We're going to keep pushing through the winter and hopefully have a great season next summer too!


----------

